# The fawns are here !



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

We are just starting to see the fawns. This is the first one to come into our yard, but more will be coming soon. (Last year's count was 7, including one set of triplets and a set of twins).


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow... those are really neat pictures. They are so cute, we rarely see them were I'm at. I love nature; just really wish people would leave some space for the animals. They just cleared a whole area of forest behind my office to build an inter-county connector. It's heartbreaking to see the deer run around frantically not knowing where their little piece of land went.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh how cute! You are so lucky to have them in your yard.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww, so cute!! I wish I could have fawns and deers coming into my yard too.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my <3 I swear, deer are really the only thing that make me want to move out into the country. I LOVE the thought of having deer visit my backyard and being able to photograph them. I'm so jealous of you.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

PonkiPoodles said:


> Wow... those are really neat pictures. They are so cute, we rarely see them were I'm at. I love nature; just really wish people would leave some space for the animals. They just cleared a whole area of forest behind my office to build an inter-county connector. It's heartbreaking to see the deer run around frantically not knowing where their little piece of land went.


The deer are protected here & building is now very limited. People are no longer allowed to put up fencing. We live in the deers' territory. It can be frustrating, but it's also very nice.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

nu2poodles said:


> The deer are protected here & building is now very limited. People are no longer allowed to put up fencing. We live in the deers' territory. It can be frustrating, but it's also very nice.


That's awesome... I wish it would happen here!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

PonkiPoodles said:


> That's awesome... I wish it would happen here!


Not likely, there are alot of deer in Maryland.

The Key Deer found here are a diminutive subspecies of the Northern Whitetail. Over many generations their size was reduced because of the scarcity of nutrients and water on the island. At one time, they were threatened with extinction, but now the number of deer as well as their size are increasing. Humans like to have yards with lush foliage and flowers, and deer like to eat them.

I suspect, however, that the Wildlife people, _et al_., will make sure (one way or another) that the Key Deer remain on the endangered or threatened species list --- $$$$.

.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

nu2poodles said:


> The Key Deer found here are a diminutive subspecies of the Northern Whitetail. Over many generations their size was reduced because of the scarcity of nutrients and water on the island. At one time, they were threatened with extinction, but now the number of deer as well as their size are increasing.
> .


Very interesting... I did not know that


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is some info on the Key Deer :

Key Deer Information - Big Pine, Florida Keys


----------

